# Fish from Last nite and this mornin(pics)



## Joey (Sep 12, 2010)

32,18 and a 10............enjoy!!!


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Nice feesh! Looks like he got ya on the finger, the big one I got a few nights ago basicaly scraped my knuckles raw.


----------



## Joey (Sep 12, 2010)

Dude!!! He got me good. To top it off I had smallmouth dig a crank bait into me and it started shakin while attached to my finger. I screamed like a small girl. It was tramatizing


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Joey

Your flathead fishing seems to be picking up as ours is tapering off.

Great nights flathead fishing!!
I'm jealous


----------



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

what lake are you fishing? are you cutting the bait or leaving it alive and where are you hooking it? bass fished all my life and just started to get into cat fishin. thanks


----------



## Joey (Sep 12, 2010)

Ga. transplant said:


> what lake are you fishing? are you cutting the bait or leaving it alive and where are you hooking it? bass fished all my life and just started to get into cat fishin. thanks


Live bait hooked thru the nose. With you bein a bass fisherman you should be able to catch lots of good flathead bait .....Hehehehe


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

good fish joe! Wade looks like he got a smoke bite! Lol


----------



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

what lake? is it private or public?


----------



## Joey (Sep 12, 2010)

smoothkip25 said:


> good fish joe! Wade looks like he got a smoke bite! Lol


Hahahaha Yea. That was a smoke bite. Mine was a Keystone bite


----------



## Joey (Sep 12, 2010)

Ga. transplant said:


> what lake? is it private or public?


It was public


----------



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

lol.. I guess Ill take that as you dont wanna say where you fished


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

Go find your own fishing hole !!


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

That's a hell of a night!


----------



## Joey (Sep 12, 2010)

Booosh said:


> Go find your own fishing hole !!


LOL He was bein kinda pushy huh?


----------



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

Im trying to take anyones hole booosh so go troll somewhere else..this coming from a guy who has asked this same question a few months ago in a thread. Im guessing your mad u got shot down so now your trying to take it out on someone else. some people are such tools. I was trying to find a half way decent lake around here to fish but I see how things are. good luck with your fishin joey didnt mean to be pushy just trying to find new lakes being new to area.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

PM coming your way Georgia.


----------



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

good talkin to ya lew thanks for the info. look forward to gettin out and slayin em with ya sometime.


----------

